# Fake tan? Mousse or Lotion?



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 3, 2006)

Whats the differnce between a self tanning mousse and a self tanning lotion?


----------



## Leony (Dec 3, 2006)

Moving this to BBB forum.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 3, 2006)

ahhhhh ok


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for moving this thread Now I need to go check it out!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 5, 2006)

....


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 5, 2006)

Well... a self tanning mousse absorbs faster, but is harder to control IMO (maybe because of that)... the lotions are easier to make sure they are even but make sure you don't touch anything because while it is setting you might rub it off.

Hope that helps a little...


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

:iagree:


----------



## Jessica81 (Dec 6, 2006)

a little off topic, but I prefer the sprays, the micromist are great, also, I like the foams, are they the same as the mousse?


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 7, 2006)

yes they are, i was just wondering if they were lighter in feeling and colour and i tihink they are, thanks alll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 7, 2006)

I prefer a gel!


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 7, 2006)

I prefer a mousse, you dont have to be to particular when applying, with a gel/lotion, you are constantly rubbing in, with a mousse you dont need to so much. Also it dries in much faster than a gel / lotion and you dont have sticky arms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 8, 2006)

uqlly turns out darker? th ekliotion ay?which one is usually darker? the lotion ay?

which one is usually darker? the lotion ay?


----------



## -Missy L- (Dec 8, 2006)

Depends on brand but not much of a difference between both!


----------

